# Spouse Visa or Tourist Visa??



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am an Australian Citizen married to an Indian Citizen in India on 05/03/2010.

We were planning to file her spouse visa in India itself but are really stressed about the following questions:-

1) No sureity of processing time for Spouse visa by Australian high commission in India. We think on an average it takes about 6 to 8 months.

2) No clear guidance of how to get Indian police clearance. My wife is from the state of Gujarat. I have read few blogs where Ahmedabad RPO is asking for a letter from the consulate about the requirement of PCC. They wont even issue PCC on the basis of missing document list sent by CO after we file for spouse visa. Eventhough the Indian passport office doesnt really mention anything about those requirements.

I am thinking to get my wife over here on a tourist visa and than file for her spouse visa from here for the following reasons:-

1) There is virtually no difference in cost of applying for spouse visa over here or in India

2) If she is here on tourist visa and than applies for a spouse visa than i guess she will get a bridging visa meanwhile she gets her spouse visa granted so we can live happily together once she is here and wont be apart through miles.

3) Indian consulates in Australia have a transperant process of issuing PCC.

Through my above queries i need thoughts from the respected forum members as to what they think would be the best solution / strategy.

Would there be any issue while applying for spouse visa after she is here on a tourist visa.......as in any breach of conditions??

Any thoughts / ideas / suggestions are highgly appreciated as its too hard for both of us to stay apart.

Regards,

Jay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jay

do you have your marriage certificate? as for teh PCC, a friend went to Australia on tourist visa, got married to her boyfriend, an australian there itself and applied for the visa but she took her PCC from India befoer she went. You should either speak to an agent, the first consultation is usually free. and they can suggest if what you are saying is the best route or not.. or randomly call the DIAC and ask how it would work without giving your details


----------



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> do you have your marriage certificate? as for teh PCC, a friend went to Australia on tourist visa, got married to her boyfriend, an australian there itself and applied for the visa but she took her PCC from India befoer she went. You should either speak to an agent, the first consultation is usually free. and they can suggest if what you are saying is the best route or not.. or randomly call the DIAC and ask how it would work without giving your details


Hi Anj,

We are already married and have the marriage certificate.

Anj do u know the exact process of getting PCC from Ahmedabad RPO, as in do they take the application without any hassels or ask for a letter from Australian consulate to issue PCC. I dont know if they have any of those requirements. But even if they do than i am again not sure if Australian high comission issues any such letter or not.

Consulting an agent is my last resort, will see if i get other ideas from here or not.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jay when was your wife's passport made? was her police check cleared when it was made? why dont you go to the Ahemdabad pp relationship manager and ask them to check if she would need a police check?
if the police check was done adn it is positive, all she has to do is go to the pp office and apply for PCC. I doubt they would ask for a letter, one can just tell them you got married and have to travel and need teh PCC. they do it in a day's time.


----------



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Jay when was your wife's passport made? was her police check cleared when it was made? why dont you go to the Ahemdabad pp relationship manager and ask them to check if she would need a police check?
> if the police check was done adn it is positive, all she has to do is go to the pp office and apply for PCC. I doubt they would ask for a letter, one can just tell them you got married and have to travel and need teh PCC. they do it in a day's time.


Hi Anj,

My wife passport was made in the year 2005 and at that time the police query and all verification happened and went well without any issues.

I think people who got their pp within 6 months dont need a pcc or their pcc gets issued within 1 or 2 days time. But in her case we do need to get a pcc.

She went yesterday to her city's police commissioner's office to inquire about getting a local police station pcc.

They told her that they will need a letter from Australian high commission requesting them to issue PCC.

They also told her that Ahmedabad RPO has the same requirements.

I dont know if Aus HC issues any such letters or not but the height of bureaucracy is that no where on passport or police's website they mention anything about the letter.

I Know that we dont need to get a local police station pcc but someone told us that if we apply for PCC at Ahmedabad RPO with local pcc than it gets fast tracked.

I really feel that we are stuck up the creek without a pedal.

Anj, even if we submit her spouse visa file without pcc, will we get any kind of letter from the CO requesting PCC or just the missed documents letter would suffice??

We are planning to apply through [email protected], do u know that we can apply with some missing documents and later on when we get the required documents can we submit through VFS or have to directly mail it to Aus high commission?

I really appreciate your time and effort in helping and guiding me.

Regards,

Jay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If its missing document, they surely will ask for it and you can show that as a proof. call the high comission, tell them that the PP office wants a letter from them for the PCC, they might help. This is disgusting.. the entire indian system is crazy. they let criminals pass without any issue and we the civilians, with no criminal record have to suffer. absolutely insane


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
This is my view,if you are getting problem only PCC for your spouse.It is very easy,just consult nearby Traveling Agent.He can do anything as fast comparing us.He can charge some little amount.So please contact them.It is my opinion.
thanks
Ritu


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
This is my view,if you are getting problem only PCC for your spouse.It is very easy,just consult nearby Traveling Agent.He can do anything as fast comparing us.He can charge some little amount.So please contact them.It is my opinion.
thanks
Ritu


----------



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> If its missing document, they surely will ask for it and you can show that as a proof. call the high comission, tell them that the PP office wants a letter from them for the PCC, they might help. This is disgusting.. the entire indian system is crazy. they let criminals pass without any issue and we the civilians, with no criminal record have to suffer. absolutely insane


Thanks Anj,

I spoke to few people over here in Aus and they advised me the same. Indian Passport office should accept missing document list from Aus high commission for them to issue a PCC. I completely agree with the red tapism in Indian system......but honestly speaking i dont see an end to it.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

ritu1234 said:


> Hi,
> This is my view,if you are getting problem only PCC for your spouse.It is very easy,just consult nearby Traveling Agent.He can do anything as fast comparing us.He can charge some little amount.So please contact them.It is my opinion.
> thanks
> Ritu


Hi Ritu,

My wife contacted few travel agents in Ahmedabad.........most of them have absolutely no idea about RPO issuing PCC. They say that if u need a PCC than u have to go to Commissioner's office. Passport office doesnt issue any PCC. They dont even know that its a part of their miscellenous service with RPO provides.

Do u know any good travel agents in Ahmedabad who can help us??

Regards,

Jay


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay_Boy said:


> Hi Ritu,
> 
> My wife contacted few travel agents in Ahmedabad.........most of them have absolutely no idea about RPO issuing PCC. They say that if u need a PCC than u have to go to Commissioner's office. Passport office doesnt issue any PCC. They dont even know that its a part of their miscellenous service with RPO provides.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,
I am in south part of India.I dont know exact travel agents.But similar my friend case here,we approach local politician/MP,and explain our position clearly,we got the PCC within a day.In india your approach should be clever then you will get Your result.If you are genuine surely you will get the pcc without any problem.Just try...
all the best 
Ritu


----------



## utsc (Mar 27, 2010)

*What are my options*

I am a Canadian Citizen and I got married to an Indian girl in January 2010 and I have the official marriage certificate with me. I was originally born in Sri-lanka. When I went to India in January to get married I obtained a visitor visa. 

However now I plan to visit India often and what Visa should I apply for ? Given that I am married to an Indian Citizen can I get a permanent resident visa or a long term visitor visa?

Thank you for your time and assistance


----------



## Jay_Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahmedabad regional passport office is a joke..........my wife went to RPO last week to apply for PCC.

There was this lady checking all the documents before letting people go inside the building. She told my wife that she will need to add my (spouse's) name in the passport for them to accept PCC application.

This is absolutely retarted.......Neither Aus high commission has such requirement nor Indian passport website states anything like that. It seems that only Amd RPO is harressing residents of Gujarat and rest of other RPOs in India doesnt have to go through the same problems.

We now have 2 issues:-

1) We already have applied for her spouse visa and only indian pcc is the pending document

2) if we go ahead and get her name changed in the passport than do we have to refill all the forms for her spouse visa as most of the ask for current passport details??

I dont really see how to go ahead and solve all these never ending bureaucratic crap in Indian system.

Any help or guidance is much appreciated. 

God help us,

James


----------



## swati swati (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello James,
As per my knowledge , pcc is given from passport office but it does not come easy. we need to pay them well and unless we do that our job wont be done . moreover there is no rule for change of her name as its ones will and wish. I think this may be a sign asking you to pay them some money i suggest you speak to your wife if she knows any channel through which she pay can them to get the PCC. Apart from that even police commissioner can grant you a pcc why dont you try for that??

Or the best way is to meet the local MLA or any responsible incharge for the passport office for example THE REGIONAL PASSPORT OFFICER.

I feel really sorry for you but dont get wexed and keep trying and keep exploring for any new channels to get the job done... all the best

I have a question for you if your wife has applied for spouse visa from india how long did it take for her to get the visa granted . Even i have applied for spouse visa from india , just want to know the time frame


----------

